# التحويل من احداثيات محلية الى عالمية.....



## رياض رمضان (5 أغسطس 2008)

في البداية لدي استفسار وهو ...نحن في فلسطين وبالتحديد في مدينة غزة في هي zoon نقع؟؟؟
ثانيا- كيف ممكن نحول الاحداثيات المحلية الى عالمية ....؟والعكس....؟
جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم
نرجو التفاعل مع المضوع لاهميته وبوركتم.


----------



## رياض رمضان (5 أغسطس 2008)

...الله اكبر ...ولا حتى تعليق 1


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم يا أخ رياض و إني أشكرك على هذا السؤال لأني أنا أيضاً أبحث عن برنامج لتحويل الإحداثيات المحلية إلى عالمية وأني أضم صوتي إلى صوتك وأرجو من الأخوة الكرام الإفادة فن هذا الموضوع وشكراً


----------



## رياض رمضان (6 أغسطس 2008)

....اين الاخوة المشرفين؟
مش معقول مفيش حدا غارف الاجابة....


----------



## garary (6 أغسطس 2008)

اليك هذا الموقع عسى ان يفيدك
http://pages.globetrotter.net/roule/utmgoogle.htm


----------



## trimble (6 أغسطس 2008)

*هلا بالحبايب اهل عزه في الزون*

36r
الله ينصركم بالاسلام


----------



## رياض رمضان (7 أغسطس 2008)

....بوركتم اخواني ولكم الف شكر..


----------



## فائز علي عبدالله (7 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم يا أخ رياض يجب ان تكون لديك نقطه معلومه الاحداثيات المحلية و عالمية و في أي zoon تقع 

بواسطه


----------



## رياض رمضان (8 أغسطس 2008)

..اخ فائز.....
بارك الله فيك يا ريت التوضيح اكتر لو تكرمت ...ممكن؟


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (9 أغسطس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم و شكر خاص للأخ garary على هذه الاجابة وللأخ رياض على هذا السؤال
وكان الله معكم يا أهلنا في غزة


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (9 أغسطس 2008)

سبحان الله


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (9 أغسطس 2008)

والحمد لله


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (9 أغسطس 2008)

و الله أكبر


----------



## rami73 (15 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الكريم .
يجب اولا معرفة ثلاث نقاط من الشبكة المحلية المرجعية باحداثيات محلية وعالمية ومن ثم تأخذ امر بورغ من الاتوكاد وتضع الاحداثيات العالمية على مخطط الشبكة المحلية فيتم تحويل الشبكة المحلية الى عالمية


----------



## garary (15 أغسطس 2008)

محمد حسام العاني قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم و شكر خاص للأخ Garary على هذه الاجابة وللأخ رياض على هذا السؤال
> وكان الله معكم يا أهلنا في غزة



لاشكر على واجب اخى الكريم :20:


----------



## محمدين علي (15 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## sur_jeh (23 يونيو 2009)

ممكن تستفيد من هذا الموقعwww.franson coordtranse نصركم اللة بالاسلام


----------



## Enghazza (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك أخ غراري


----------



## بسيم85 (14 فبراير 2010)

أضم صوتي إلى حسام وأقول : شكراًً للسائل والمجيب


----------



## علي فؤاد (14 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اهل غزة والله انا نحبكم في الله وان شاء الله سينصركم قريبا واعذرونا يا اخوتنا لا نملك الا الدعاء لكم
غزة تقع في zoon 36N
وهذه المشاركة بها ادق برنامج لتحويل الاحداثيات وهو geocalc
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t154905.html


----------



## علي الدبس (14 فبراير 2010)

بدنا جلمة السر يا زلمه عشان الملف يفتح.............................والله يعطيك الف عافيه وقد ما مشت الجاجه حافيه


----------



## صقر مأرب (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## فرحان الكردي (1 مارس 2010)

سلام عليكم


----------



## ابوالمحاسن (2 مارس 2010)

ياخ ياض لاتستعجل الاخوه في الموقع فيهم الخير والدعاء لكم


----------

